# Biete: Rolle der Auferstehung oder werbt einen Freund



## Nysa Dynai (17. November 2013)

Hallo, 

 wer möchte wieder ins WOW einsteigen und mit 7 Tagen kostenloser Spielzeit + Boni starten? Bzw. neu mit WOW starten?


 Bitte hier im Thread melden und/oder per pn.


 Ich spiele auf dem Server Malorne als Allianz Spieler.
 und für beide Aktionen brauche ich den Namen und E-Mail Adresse zum Verschicken der Einladungen.

Bei der Rolle der Auferstehung ist zu beachten:
 - https://eu.battle.ne...er-auferstehung

 Man profitiert von:
 - Charakteraufstieg auf Stufe 80 (zeitlich begrenztes Angebot)
 - KOSTENLOSE Erweiterung auf Cataclysm 
 - 7 Tage KOSTENLOSE Spielzeit
 - KOSTENLOSER Charakterumzug auf deinen Realm und zu deiner Fraktion. (Also zu Mallorne, Allianz)

Neueinsteiger können sich unter http://eu.battle.net/wow/de/shop/recruit-a-friend/ informieren

 Also man liest sich


----------



## Nysa Dynai (19. November 2013)

Biete auch noch gerne eine RDA oder werbt einen Freund an. Infos siehe Post oben.
einfach PN an mich


----------



## Nysa Dynai (21. November 2013)

Ich habe noch immer eine Rolle der Auferstehung bzw. werbt einen Freund zu vergeben.

wir möchte eine?


----------



## Hyromymus (23. November 2013)

Wie heißt du im game? Also dein char?


----------



## Nysa Dynai (24. November 2013)

Mein Char heißt Dynai

und ich habe immer noch eine RDA oder werbt einen Freund zu vergeben.

Meldet euch einfach per PN


----------



## Hyromymus (24. November 2013)

Hm kenn dich nich spiele nämlich auch auf malorne-Allianz


----------



## Nysa Dynai (24. November 2013)

Ich kenn dich auch nicht   
Sind ja auch mehr wie 10 Spieler auf Malorne


----------

